# Sage DTP basket issues



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

When i remove my portafilter first thing in the morning the basket always remains in the machine. It can be removed from machine by pulling it down. It only seems to happen when i first remove the portafilter in the morning. It is fine when pulling shots ect. I have checked and the portafilter has the wire that is supposed to retain the basket. Any ideas, is this an issue ?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

That seems to happen on both my machines. The answer seems to not to leave the portafilters on the machines.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Try not tightening the portafilter all the way just enough not to fall off. One other thing if you are not flushing the head after the last extraction it may be some coffee residue gripping the basket.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Do you leave the pf engaged overnight?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah i leave the portafilter engaged over night. I tried just turning it 10 degrees so it was only just hanging on but the basket still got stuck. I clean the portafilter after last shot but haven't been flushing the head. Only had the machine a month so i doubt coffee build up is the issue but it might be.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Uriel4953 said:


> Yeah i leave the portafilter engaged over night. I tried just turning it 10 degrees so it was only just hanging on but the basket still got stuck. I clean the portafilter after last shot but haven't been flushing the head. Only had the machine a month so i doubt coffee build up is the issue but it might be.


 But why? I'd advise against this. It can wear down the gasket. It should only be engaged while pulling a shot.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

M_H_S said:


> But why? I'd advise against this. It can wear down the gasket. It should only be engaged while pulling a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 I would agree with this - just keep it on the tray facing down overnight?


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

adam85 said:


> I would agree with this - just keep it on the tray facing down overnight?


 I just never considered this and just assumed everyone left the portafilter in while not in use. Learn something new every day.


----------

